# Nassau County LI -- networking



## BoyerPartners (Aug 15, 2018)

Good Morning,

I am trying to determine how to get apart of some of the local towns in my area as a private subcontractor to plow streets during storms. I want to at least do it for Nassau county.
How do I go about it ? any ideas


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What about your residential clients you have?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> What about your residential clients you have?


If you don't get the answers you want from one thread, you start another. sounds like a good business plan to me.


----------



## BoyerPartners (Aug 15, 2018)

I thought I delted it, see I wanted to make sure I came correct I am really gratefule for the help and insight you all have


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BoyerPartners said:


> see I wanted to make sure I came correct I am really gratefule for the help and insight you all have


Really, you have not come correct at all


----------



## PeelsOnWheels (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm currently going for NYC construction sites. 

Just bought a bobcat s70 w/plow and have larger bobcats available and a few large snow blowers. 

Let's get in touch and figure out how to kill it this winter. 

I'm in Malverne, NY (11576)


----------

